# I was supposed to ...



## cero

How does one say "*I was supposed to*" as in *I was supposed to go to the beach but I was sick.*

Alguin me dijo que la traduction es "*Debí ir a la playa ...*" pero no lo parece correcto a mí. 

Cerito


----------



## Rivendell

Hi, 

in Spanish there is not such a fix way to say "_I was supposed_". We can say different things:

_"Supuestamente, debía ir a la playa / iba a ir a la playa..."_

_"En teoría iba a ir a la playa..."_


----------



## Jcruz

Hola:
También podrías decir, se suponía que iba a ir a la playa pero.....


----------



## isadora70

My try:

"Se suponía que iría a la playa, pero me enfermé." or "Se suponía que iría a la playa, pero estuve enfermo." or "Se suponía que iba a ir a la playa, pero me enfermé."

I hope it helps!


----------



## cero

¿Qué tal "*Fui supuesto ir a la playa pero estuve enfermo.*"?


----------



## Rivendell

No, you can't translate "_I was supposed_" as "_fui supuesto_". The passive voice does not work that way in Spanish.

The same happens with "_I was told not to smoke_". You can't say "Fui dicho...". You must construct the passive voice with "_Me dijeron que no fumara_" or "_Se me dijo que no fumara_" (though this last form sounds a bit messy in Spanish).


----------



## cero

Why is every body using the imperfect and the subjunctive?  This example is a one time event that was missed due to illness.


----------



## Rivendell

Hi cero,

we use the imperfect, because it expresses an action in the past. We WERE going to the beach, but then we finally couldn't. 

In English you express this past tense in the first part of the sentence: "_I was supposed_...", but then you use the infinitive "... _to go to the beach_".

However in Spanish, we can translate the first part as "_Supuestamente / Se supone / Se suponía_" and we express the past action in the second part of the sentence "_que iba a ir a la playa_".

I know it is a bit difficult. You will surely understand it better if you read something about the Spanish passive voice in a Grammar book.


----------



## cero

¿Que tal "suponí ir a la playa pero estuve enfermo."?  Since this is a one time event that was missed, shouldn't we use the pretérito past?


----------



## Polopino

Tenía pensado ir a la playa pero... ¿Podría ser?


----------



## Rivendell

No, it makes no sense (answer to cero). That's like saying in English: "_I supposed to go to the beach but I was sick_".

Anyways, "_suponí_" is incorrect because "_suponer_" is an irregular verb in Spanish and its past form is "_yo supuse_", never "_yo suponí_".


----------



## Rivendell

Polopino said:


> Tenía pensado ir a la playa pero... ¿Podría ser?


 
Yeah, that's fine too.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

cero said:


> ¿Que tal "suponí ir a la playa pero estuve enfermo."? Since this is a one time event that was missed, shouldn't we use the pretérito past?


 
The sentence sounds a little bit strange, but even so:

*Supuse *que iba a ir a la playa pero *me enfermé, me puse enfermo, caí enfermo.*

If you want to use 'pero estuve enfermo' it is logic to add something to explain that you were not able to go for that reason:

Supuse que iba a ir a la playa, pero *no pude porque *estuve enfermo.

And you are right: we shall use the 'pretérito indefinido' in all cases.


----------



## cero

Gracias Manuel G. Rey. Since it sounds peculiar, what is a better way to say this?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

cero said:


> Gracias Manuel G. Rey. Since it sounds peculiar, what is a better way to say this?


 
In such a circumstance, the sentences that would come to my lips would be:
'Pensaba ir a la playa, pero me puse enfermo'.
or
'Pensé en ir a la playa, pero me puse enferno.'

But any one of the precedent ones would be reasonbly correct.


----------



## LolitaLo

so how would you say "I am supposed to..."?   "soy supuesto"??


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

LolitaLo said:


> so how would you say "I am supposed to..."? "soy supuesto"??


 
"Se supone que yo...." Rarely: 'Se me supone ..."

In Spanish 'Soy supuesto...' could mean something like 'I am a fiction....'


----------



## tinygirl505

'Soy supuesto'  I love that!  'I am an assumption.'  I have no existence outside of some Philosopher's supposition.

He thinks, therefore I am   assumed.


----------



## melissinda

Piggy backing off of these conversations, could you please tell me if these are correct, also if they are "okay" or there is a better way to say them. 
I am trying to say "he was supposed to come but he couldn't so I am going to speak instead"

-se suponía que venía, pero no podía por eso voy a hablar/hablaré por él (en su lugar)
-se suponía que vino, pero no pudo, por eso voy a hablar/hablaré por él 
-El pensaba (en) venir, pero no pude, pues voy a hablar/hablaré por él.


----------



## pejeman

Para mí, la expresión en inglés significa algo así como:

-Todo indicaba que yo iba a ir a la playa, pero me enfermé.

Es decir "to be supposed" se refiere algo que debió o no ocurrir y por alguna razón no fue así.

-You are not supposed to be here.

-No es aquí donde debes estar. Tú no debes andar por aquí.

Así es que suponer, en español, no me parece la mejor elección.

Por otra parte, suponer no tiene en el DRAE, sentido pronominal, sólo transitivo e intransitivo.

En fin, que también lo expresaría de esta forma:

-Ciertamente iba a ir a la playa, pero me enfermé; o lo que me parece lo mismo:

-Por supuesto que iba a ir a la playa, pero me enfermé.


----------



## Mate

_"he was supposed to come but he couldn't so I am going to speak instead"_

Él debía haber venido pero no pudo, así que en cambio seré yo quien hable.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Mateamargo said:


> _"he was supposed to come but he couldn't so I am going to speak instead"_
> 
> Él debía haber venido pero no pudo, así que en cambio seré yo quien hable.



Estaba previsto que vendría pero...
Se suponia que iba a venir pero...


----------



## Mate

Basé mi respuesta en el post #5 de este hilo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Hay diferencias entre la frase #5 (I was supposed to clean my room) y a que nos ocupa (I was supposed to go to the beach). La primera implica algo obligatorio (debo limpiar) y la segunda algo contingente (puedo o no ir).   
Pero esa diferencia no es tan marcada como para que no quepan diversas opciones. 
Debía haber ido, tenía pensado ir, había previsto ir,  se suponía que iba a ir,....
Cualquiera de ellas y posiblemente otras me dan a entender aproximadamente lo mismo, si del contexto no resulta otra cosa.
I was supposed to pay my taxes no se puede traducir como I was supposed to enjoy this film.


----------



## melissinda

bueno, pues, ¿cuándo se usa "se supone"? ¿cuándo la acción era obligatorio? perdona, pero todavia no lo entiendo muy bien. ¿Me podrías dar unos ejemplos?

entre los dos opciones que me ha dado, "I was supposed to pay my taxes" y "I was supposed to enjoy this film" como se traducen los dos? 

mil gracias


----------



## Mate

melissinda said:


> bueno, pues, ¿cuándo se usa "se supone"? ¿cuándo la acción era obligatorio? perdona, pero todavia no lo entiendo muy bien. ¿Me podrías dar unos ejemplos?
> 
> entre los dos opciones que me ha dado, "I was supposed to pay my taxes" y "I was supposed to enjoy this film" como se traducen los dos?
> 
> mil gracias



_I was supposed to pay my taxes_ = "Debí haber pagado mis impuestos"

I was supposed to enjoy this film = "Se suponía que debería haber disfrutado (de) esta película" 

Las posibilidades son muchas y, como siempre, dependen del contexto.

En tu frase anterior -_he was supposed to come but he couldn't so I am going to speak instead_- entiendo que la persona que faltó tenía que haber venido, aunque no sé si obligatoriamente, ya que no se desprende del contexto.

De ahí mi intento de traducción anterior.


----------



## melissinda

Wow, this is extremely difficult to wrap ones head around. But thank you for the help!


----------



## pejeman

melissinda said:


> bueno, pues, ¿cuándo se usa "se supone"? ¿cuándo la acción era obligatorio? perdona, pero todavia no lo entiendo muy bien. ¿Me podrías dar unos ejemplos?
> 
> 
> mil gracias


 
Yo digo que nunca se debería usar, pues no es el mismo sentido del inglés "to be supposed" al del verbo español "suponer". 

"Por supuesto", como locución adverbial significa _ciertamente_ y sí cabe usarla, como dije en mi telegrama enviado previamente. 

*por supuesto*

*1. *loc. adv. *ciertamente.*

Saludos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Añado un poco de leña al fuego:

En España, en la cartilla militar de mi época (con servicio obligatorio) se hacían constar las características físicas del interesado, así como sus cualidades entre ellas el valor.
Dado que por aquellos años no había una guerra ni ocasión similar, no había pruebas del valor. Y en ese apartado se ponía 'Se le supone'.
Eso es tanto como decir 'Se supone que es valeroso'.  Y es un español tan tradicional como correcto. 
En mi opinión, ese uso es similar al de 'Se suponía o se supone que iba a hacer tal o cual cosa'.
Pero repito que hay amplio margen para el uso de frases alternativas.


----------



## pejeman

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Añado un poco de leña al fuego:
> 
> En España, en la cartilla militar de mi época (con servicio obligatorio) se hacían constar las características físicas del interesado, así como sus cualidades entre ellas el valor.
> Dado que por aquellos años no había una guerra ni ocasión similar, no había pruebas del valor. Y en ese apartado se ponía 'Se le supone'.
> Eso es tanto como decir 'Se supone que es valeroso'. Y es un español tan tradicional como correcto.


 
Le agregamos gasolina, pero eso sí _bleifrei _

*suponer**. (DRAE)*
(Del lat. _supponĕre_).

*1. *tr. Dar por sentado y existente algo.
*2. *tr. Fingir, dar existencia ideal a lo que realmente no la tiene.
*3. *tr. Traer consigo, importar. _La nueva adquisición que ha hecho supone desmedidos gastos de conservación._
*4. *tr. Conjeturar, calcular algo a través de los indicios que se poseen.
*5. *intr. Tener representación o autoridad en una república o en una comunidad.
¶ 
MORF. conjug. c. poner; part. irreg. *supuesto.*



*Yo estoy de acuerdo en que la anotación que refieres expresa algo tradicional y correcto. Para mí, equivale a "La autoridad militar supone que este sujeto es valiente" o "...conjetura que este tipo es más bravo que Sansón". Pero ese sentido no es el de la frase en inglés:*

*"I was supposed to go to the beach but I was sick.", pues en esta no se está formando ningún juicio por indicios u observaciones. Más bien se está refiriendo que por un evento (un hecho imprevisto, cual fue la enfermedad), no se pudo llevar a cabo lo que se había planeado o pretendido hacer.*


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

1. 'Se le supone' se utiliza(ba) en la cartilla militar en el sentido de la primera acepción del DRAE.
2. Celebro que en México se invoque el DRAE como fuente de autoridad. Con frecuencia se acusa (a ambos lados del Atlántico) a la Academia y al diccionario como excesivamente conservadores y aferrados al español de Castilla. Algo hay de eso, pero si no existieran el deterioro del idioma sería imparable.


----------



## pejeman

Manuel G. Rey said:


> 1. 'Se le supone' se utiliza(ba) en la cartilla militar en el sentido de la primera acepción del DRAE.
> 
> 
> Bien podría ser así. Pero por lo que nos relataste, no había elementos (acciones de guerra) que constatasen la valentía de alguien. De ahí que por indicios, se conjeturara. Así es que sigo creyendo que era más la influencia de la cuarta que la de la primera acepción.
> 
> Ahora que si se hubiese tratado de dar por sentado, de declarar de antemano la valentía de alguien, pues no hubiera hecho falta ninguna observación, porque todos los reclutas tienen derecho a que se les considere valientes, mientras no se pruebe lo contrario. Y a falta de pruebas, pues todos eran valientes. Pero ya sabemos que eso de inteligencia militar es un ideal inalcanzable.
> 
> Y *supongo* que ya no ves ninguna relación con el _suponer_ del español y el _I was supposed to_ del inglés, al menos en relación con la pregunta original de este mecate.
> 
> Saludos.


----------

